# HTNuts Home Theater



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

It's not much as I just recently started putting everything together. Also i just got into the DIY speaker building scene so i'm piecing eveything together as I go along. I will be sure to update everything as it changes. My financial means don't nearly meet my taste, and attention to detail, right now so bear with me. I will get there eventually though.

Display - 2009 65" Mitsubishi DLP TV

DVD - Simple Phillips DVD player with 1080p Upconvert

Reciever - (This one is laughable I know) 1997 Fischer 7 Channel (A-B Speaker) reciever. (Sub is powered by amps high level inputs.) Soon to be upgraded to a Yamaha 7.1

Front Mains - DIY TriTrix TL design (Very impressed by these.)

Subwoofer - DIY Sonosub Using 10" Polk Audio OEM sub in 2 Cu.Ft. tuned to 22 Hz. powered by an amp from a Klipsh Sub-10. (Soon to be upgraded to a Dayton RSS390HF-4 Sonotube in 10-11 Cu.Ft. tuned to 16-17 Hz)

Video Games - Xbox 360 Elite, and nintendo Wii. 

All cables thus far are 16 AWG Guage Radio Shack speaker wire, and standard HDMI 1.3 cables for DVD player and Xbox 360.

All sound is being piped through the reciever with simple red/white RCA cables via the DLP's Audio Out at this time. (Pretty old school huh lol?)

No Center or Rears since I've changed my mind mid way through on the build. I will be getting rid of my TriTrix towers, and building the new speakers based on the new AviaTrix design by Curt Campbell.


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

*UPDATE*

A/V EQUIPMENT:


Display - 2009 65" Mitsubishi DLP TV

BLU RAY/DVD - Movie duty is handled by PS3 Slim

Dish Network Dual HD/DVR Reciever

Reciever/Amp - Onkyo TX SR-608 7.2


SPEAKERS: 


Front Mains - AviaTrix MLTL Towers (Design by Curt Campbell).

Center - Klipsch KSC-C1(black) Slightly modified to take away hollow sounding lows, and honky mids.

Surrounds - Custom built surrounds using Dayton drivers.

Sub - 6.5 cubic ft LFE end table sub tuned to 17 Hz, using 15" Dayton RSS390HF.


AMPLIFIERS:


Bash 300S powers the sub using LFE input, and controled by the Onkyo reciever. It is remote mounted.

Reciever handles power duty to all other speakers.


GAMING:


PS3 Slim, Xbox 360 Elite, and Nintendo Wii


CABLES:


Front Mains, and Center - I built shielded and braided 16 AWG cables for the Front L/R/C using supplies from Parts Express. 

Sub cable is a Dayton Audio SW-12 RCA cable.

Reciever to TV is HDMI 1.4

Satelite to Reciever is HDMI supplied by Dish Network

PS3 to Reciever is HDMI 1.4

360 Elite to Reciever is HDMI 1.3

Wii to Reciever is Monster Cable Component cables.


----------

